# D.G. Hart on "Christmas Creep"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 17, 2009)

I do not often agree with D.G. Hart's thoughts but he has an excellent post on Old Life on the appearance of Advent observance in Reformed protestant churches. 

Read it here. 

Old Life Theological Society Blog Archive When Did Reformed Christians Become Adventists?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 17, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I do not often agree with D.G. Hart's thoughts but he has an excellent post on Old Life on the appearance of Advent observance in Reformed protestant churches.
> 
> Read it here.
> 
> Old Life Theological Society Blog Archive When Did Reformed Christians Become Adventists?




Not bad, except for dgh's constant, misguided invective re: theonomy in the comments.


----------



## Theoretical (Dec 18, 2009)

This has seriously baffled me too. Advent stuff strikes me as something even a fairly soft RPW should vanquish.


----------

